
An updated version of the Ninth Edition Unix editor, sam - deadpixi
http://github.com/deadpixi/sam
======
deadpixi
Ninth Edition Unix came with an innovative editor called sam, that combined an
ed-like command language with a powerful mouse-and-menu user interface.
Perhaps its most interesting innovation was its use of structural regular
expressions.

In the 1980s, it was reworked to use the X Window System. This version is a
modern update of that version, supporting colors, 64-bit architectures,
keyboard shortcuts, tab expansion, and other niceties.

